# Our trip to Cold Spring, NY



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Moma B and I needed a day off.
We went to the next town over from us for a little walk and exploration. We headed into Cold Spring to hike Bull Hill/Mt Taurus, visit an abandoned quarry and an estate.
The walk covered 6 miles. We parked by the Hudson River, and had a 1500' verticle climb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

This old quarry supplied much of the stone used in the Brooklyn Bridge.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

We had many views of the Hudson River. When you park by the water, it gives a great reference to how far up you've climbed. Across the river is West Point Military Academy


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

A little cliff sitting overlooking the village.
From my mountain lair, the villagers all pay homage to me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

The trail can be narrow and rocky. Deep into the woods. The sounds of birds get interrupted by Army helicopters and distant artillery fire.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Our stopping point for some lunch.
Peanut butter and home made strawberry jam, grapes, bananas, cookies, raspberries along the trail. Hiking is hungry fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Coming down off the ridge, the trail becomes wider, old farm fencing comes into view and the land flattens out.
We come across this farm.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Keep walking, we find a greenhouse.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

The farm, and greenhouse were part of the Cornish estate. Obviously a man of wealth who could afford many stone structures. Here is the main house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

He even had a pool. Stream water was diverted and flowed in one end, then continued out the other end.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Afterwards, it was glasses of water, bourbons, beer, Jack and coke.
Burger for me, fish n chips for Moma, then ice cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

That sounds like a great day, thanks for tasking us with you... 

Now for the jokes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> A little cliff sitting overlooking the village.
> From my mountain lair, the villagers all pay homage to me.
> 
> View attachment 108732
> ...


"Worship me peasants! In all my glory!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Worship me peasants! In all my glory!"
> 
> View attachment 108748



That is the true king of the jungle.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> That is the true king of the jungle.


And he ended up with a hotty too. 

I wasn't looking. Honest. Don't beat me up please
... and don't tell my wife...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

